# Back with bad news again



## littl3red (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have been gone for so long I don't know who is still on and who has left. As those who knew me and my buns on here may know, it was very difficult for me to continue participating in this site after I lost Teddy. I ended up getting my dear lovely elop Mouse to keep Maya and I company shortly before I discontinued posting.

I watched Mousey pass away in a freak accident. I let her and Maya out to clean the cages, left to get the vinegar, and when I came back my Mouse was choking on her pellets. I didn't know what to do or if there was anything I could do. I tried reaching into her mouth and getting it out of her throat and I couldn't. She passed away in my arms. I had a full-on breakdown. I called my boyfriend in hysterics, and he came and got me and took me to the vet with her body wrapped in a towel because I insisted the doctor could still save her.

I have been struggling emotionally and mentally since said incident, and I guess I finally got up the nerve to get on here after over a month just because I need support from people I know will understand. It was scarring and traumatizing for me because I could tell she was in pain and terrified...

I have been working many hours at two jobs to save money to move out of my mother's house. It is an unhealthy environment, not only for me, due to a broken relationship with my mother, but for Maya, who was put in the [luckily, air conditioned] garage in a small cage as a "compromise" between my mother and I. My mother, drunk and angry, grabbed my innocent bunny and threatened to throw her outside in the street. I am working my rear off trying to make a safe home for my sweet bun but I'm getting scared that it will soon come to giving her back to the humane society. It will kill me to see her go, but if I don't find a place soon... her welfare is more important than my desire for her company.


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 14, 2013)

So sorry about Mouse  

I hope you get your funds together and can move into a better environment. Is finding a foster carer an option for you until you can get another place? That way, you can make sure that Maya is safe but not have to lose her forever.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 14, 2013)

So sorry for you, what a truly unlucky thing to happen. Hope you manage to find your way into a better situation for both yourself and your bun.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for all you have been through and are going through. Good luck on being able to find your own place. It certainly sounds like it would be a lot better for you and your bun. 

I agree, is there anyone you are friends with or family that would take in your bun and foster it until you are in your own place?


----------



## littl3red (Jun 14, 2013)

It might be an option. I can ask around... It would be nice to be able to have a good place for her until I move out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2013)

:rip:sending our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 14, 2013)

littl3red said:


> I can ask around...


Is Lenexa anywhere near you? I correspond with someone there. If you want and it's anywhere near to you, I could ask her to ask around on your behalf. Let me know whether you want me to ask.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your Mousey. I would say I can't even imagine having that happen, but one time I was petting Ripley and giving him pellets when he suddenly made this terrible noise and started choking. I panicked and started screaming, but thankfully a little piece of food flew out and he ended up being ok. It was about the scariest thing I've had with him; I totally understand how hard that is to work through. Praying for you and your sweet Maya. I do agree with the others about finding someone who might let you keep your bunny there until you can find a way to be with her living on your own. Some shelters have programs for people in difficult or abusive family situations where they'll keep and care for the pet until you are on your feet and able to keep it. I'd call around to any local shelters that care for buns and see if any have a program like that.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Mousey. That sounds so scary. RIP sweet Mousey. :rainbow: :rose: :rainbow: :rose:

I agree with everyone else, maybe you can ask around until you find a place to keep Maya until you can move out.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jun 19, 2013)

I know nothing can mend what happened, but know that Mouse is in a better place and Teddy was there welcoming here at the Rainbow Bridge. Both Teddy and Mouse are watching over you, and Maya, in hopes of a safe home to be found.

"Light can be found in the darkest of places, all you must do is flip the switch."~Albus Dumbledore


----------

